# Discontinued Pier One Fragrances???



## envymi (Mar 3, 2005)

Is there any way to get a hold of products that are discontinued from Pier One Imports? My absolute favorite home fragrance and candles were the ginger-peach quartets or blendables. It has lemon and hazlenut in it. I think it was from 2 seasons ago. I stocked up before and when I went looking for more, they don't have it in the stores anymore


----------

